# Puppy Party this spring?



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Anyone up for another puppy party this June?

View attachment 100045


I know it's a bit early to start planning, but maybe we could starting thinking about a date at least? 

Saturdays in Juine:

June 9th

June 16th

June 23rd

You in? Which date? We can always hold off for another month or two before planning also....


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Count me in, Pat!! At this point, I have no other plans for Saturdays in June, so I'm open.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I will be there. Doesn't matter what date for me.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We're packing the car now. :chili::chili: Oh, maybe I'm a little overanxious. :huh::innocent::HistericalSmiley: I think planning ahead, the sooner the better to set a date so people can make cheaper plans if they're far away or just plan other things around it. I'm good right now with all dates. Just keep in mind that Father's day is June 17 so either the 9th or 23rd would probably be better if people are away for a weekend visiting parents. Pat, will places be harder to rent/more expensive on the 23rd than the 9th? Last year we had it the 11th Count Tyler, Jim and I in whenever. :aktion033:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hmmmm....my birthday is in June and this sounds like such fun! Maybe I should ask my DH for a trip to NY instead of to the beach. Something to consider  .


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Summergirl73 said:


> Hmmmm....my birthday is in June and this sounds like such fun! Maybe I should ask my DH for a trip to NY instead of to the beach. Something to consider  .


Bridget - the party is in south NJ near the beach at Long Beach Island so you could combine the two. :chili::chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, so it's either June 9th or the 23rd......anyone???


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Bridget - the party is in south NJ near the beach at Long Beach Island so you could combine the two. :chili::chili:


Ohhhh I love the way you think!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh how I wish.....this makes me sad. Rocky and I are so far away.:crying:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Oh how I wish.....this makes me sad. Rocky and I are so far away.:crying:


It's called an airplane,Dianne. :HistericalSmiley: Come on.....


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh, I soooooo want to come this year. I'll really have to save my pennies. My niece's wedding is June 9th so the 23rd would work better for me. We have my daughter's graduation to fly to in May and my niece's wedding is in Florida. That's a lot of airfare in a short amount of time, but I told myself that if there was any way to go this summer, I would.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Count me in too, that's a good point about the rentals and whether or not there are better prices on the 9 or 23rd.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

This sounds like soooo much fun  but it's soooo far  I don't know that I could convience my bf to go with me and I don't think I could travel with both of them, so then I'd be choosing favorites (it'd prob be Enzo cause he's more sociable with doggies so far), and then there is the money factor... If I start dropping hints and saving my pennies now maybeeeeee I can work something out. I'd so love to meet everyone and the fluffs.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Count me in!!!! I had a great time last year!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat - I want to try to come this year too. Do it on the 23rd, cause some of us will just be getting back from Nationals on June 2nd or 3rd and it would be hard to go again on June 9th.

(Now if you were going to Nationals -- like you should be -- you'd know that. LOL)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Pat - I want to try to come this year too. Do it on the 23rd, cause some of us will just be getting back from Nationals on June 2nd or 3rd and it would be hard to go again on June 9th.
> 
> (Now if you were going to Nationals -- like you should be -- you'd know that. LOL)


Good observation Lynn!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> *It's called an airplane,Dianne*. :HistericalSmiley: Come on.....


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:

I agree with Sue, Dianne!! Get your a** over here! I'd LOVE to meet you and Rocky!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I will have to see if I can make this happen. Would love to meet all of you in person. We have our family reunion June 29th and 30th so will have to see if I can work it out.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Count me,Jeff and Dink in.Can't wait. The 23rd sounds fine.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't know how I will make it work this year since I've moved so far away, but I would really love to come again. Had a blast last year!!!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm gonna try!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, it's official! The puppy party will be on June 23rd!!!! I'll get working on rental houses that accept doggies....

Let me know if you need one..... :thumbsup:.....the sooner the better I say!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh no not the 23rd! Have a major something planned on the 24th. Not sure I'll be able to make it now!!!!!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

OMGOMGOMGOGOMGLSDFNSASF. Please count us in! I have been dying to attend these famous parties. I will do everything in my power to be there with my little Ru! I have to confirm that our precious SS buddy Ava is real and not a cute stuffed prop that you pose for pictures. 

The only thing that would keep me from going is school, but I am tentatively putting it in my schedule now! Thank you PAT!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- I'm gonna need a rental house -- happy to room with anyone else that needs one too.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

We had such a wonderful time last year but will have to just enjoy the photos this year!  My sister is coming back the first weekend in June, the NMR Picnic is that month and we're going to the cabin in Southern Illinois at the end of the month, so too much going on this year. 

You all are going to have to post pictures! LOTS of pictures!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I seriously would love to come. Just don't know if I can swing another trip after we go on our 40th anniversary trip. Don't ask details yet though...I'm still planning it. George is going to be so surprised...heh heh heh.



Snowbody said:


> It's called an airplane,Dianne. :HistericalSmiley: Come on.....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> I seriously would love to come. Just don't know if I can swing another trip after we go on our 40th anniversary trip. Don't ask details yet though...I'm still planning it. George is going to be so surprised...heh heh heh.


I'm in the midst of planning my 60th b'day and am going nuts. I keep swinging from one idea to another. Maybe a dartboard would help. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wish we were coming, we'd stay with you Lynn. I just don't know if I can swing it this year. You all sounded like you had so much fun last year. 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Pat -- I'm gonna need a rental house -- happy to room with anyone else that needs one too.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm going to be sixty this year too. My b'day is March 24th, when's yours? I didn't think of planning my own party. Thought G should be doing that..but if I wait for that **** would FREEZE OVER and it would snow in Phoenix.



Snowbody said:


> I'm in the midst of planning my 60th b'day and am going nuts. I keep swinging from one idea to another. Maybe a dartboard would help. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I really would looove to come...what a fun time it must be!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Here's a thought.....let's move the puppy party to San Diego the last week in May!! We can all meet up at the National Specialty Show!! Am I brilliant or what??


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> Here's a thought.....let's move the puppy party to San Diego the last week in May!! We can all meet up at the National Specialty Show!! Am I brilliant or what??


Pam - Specialty IS another puppy party. :chili::chili: We northeasterners need something to look forward to.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I really need to put something together for the Mid/East Coast fluffs. Anyone know if DC, VA, NC or SC do a meet up? Maybe I should be working on just that!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

*Update*

UPDATE!! Is it ok if we have this party on June 9th? There is a good reason for doing this....and it's a better date for me.

And I'm thinking anyone who would be flying to the Nationals, probably won't be flying to the east coast even if its one, two or three weeks later.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Still not sure if we can make it, but the 9th looks good to us!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

If its the 9th you can count us in!!!! Pat - we might need a rental that takes dogs AND babies!!!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

The A Team said:


> UPDATE!! Is it ok if we have this party on June 9th? There is a good reason for doing this....and it's a better date for me.
> 
> And I'm thinking anyone who would be flying to the Nationals, probably won't be flying to the east coast even if its one, two or three weeks later.


 :wub::wub: WORKS FOR ME!!!!!!

XO!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

The 9th is fine with me. We will need a rental that takes dogs and hopefully on the 1st floor this time. Those stairs killed us last year.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'll get my friend Eileen lining up houses. 

Erin, I know we can find a house that accepts dogs...not sure about babies though :HistericalSmiley: (only kidding)


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Or we can move it to Scottsdale Arizona!:chili:



pammy4501 said:


> Here's a thought.....let's move the puppy party to San Diego the last week in May!! We can all meet up at the National Specialty Show!! Am I brilliant or what??


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Or Miami! You know you all want to lounge of the beaches! It's a perfect 72 degrees.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm good for the 9th.:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Any day is fine with me!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I will see if I can pull it off this year...really hope I can!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Or we can move it to Scottsdale Arizona!:chili:


Dianne, since you are pretty close, you should come to Nationals and bring the Rock!! It's really a blast!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

June 9 works for me too, I have no plans so I can squeeze this in. And will need a rental and sharing is fine too. 
but I'll have to confirm flight costs etc and see if I can swing it for certain.

btw...Arizona sounds like a great puppy party location.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Not sure if or when we'll need a house this year, Pat. My 1/2 sister lives on LBI so we might be able to stay there. A little too early for me to tell.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I will try to come this year... but its so far away its hard for me to say def or not...


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

The A Team said:


> UPDATE!! Is it ok if we have this party on June 9th? There is a good reason for doing this....and it's a better date for me.
> 
> And I'm thinking anyone who would be flying to the Nationals, probably won't be flying to the east coast even if its one, two or three weeks later.


Pat, you're the hostess and you definitely need to pick the date that works best for you. I was really hoping to go this year, but that's the one weekend all summer that I can't do it. I'll be with you all in spirit. Hopefully, I can make it in 2013 if the tradition continues.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh I would love that. Where is it exactly? I can stay with our friends in San Clemente and go if it's not too far away. :chili:



pammy4501 said:


> Dianne, since you are pretty close, you should come to Nationals and bring the Rock!! It's really a blast!


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Awwwww I wanna come!!!!!!! We have nothin going on in June and NY isn't that far of a drive from Ohio!!!!!!! How do the rental houses work?


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Or we can move it to Scottsdale Arizona!:chili:


 
:HistericalSmiley:haha yea Arizona sounds like a puppy party place to me....Im practically in Arizona already....well not practically but sort of kinda close anyway!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

*Missy* said:


> :HistericalSmiley:haha yea Arizona sounds like a puppy party place to me....Im practically in Arizona already....well not practically but sort of kinda close anyway!


 
It's good to hold regional parties too!! I went to the meet-up in Hilton Head, S.C. back in September!! 


and I've been to the last two National shows! :aktion033: And they are simply the BEST!!! Lots of SM'ers, malts, vendors, shows, etc!! In my opinion, they are the best meet up of all!!!!!!!!!! So if you can make it to San Diego in May, I'd go for it!! Sure wish I could make it this year....but I'm going on vacation to Punta Cana with a girlfriend....:chili:

My parties are fun to meet and chat, eat and take pictures with other SM members (and more). But if I was given the choice of coming here or to the nationals...............the nationals is so much BIGGER and lasts longer! I'm only saying this to give you a perspective about flying across the country. 

If you are planning on coming here, let me know asap so I can find you a rental house on the island. (Long Beach Island)


----------

